# Anchor system for raft frame



## spf (May 29, 2004)

I'm contemplating getting the anchor system for my Downriver frame. 
They want $600. 
Is it worth it?
I mostly float the Ark, Gunni, Lower Taylor, CO (Pumphouse-Dotsero), and Grey Reef.
I'm wondering how effective the anchor really is...one guy I chatted w on the Ark told me he thought it was a waste of money. His setup weighed a lot though- he had the full fishing frame w floors and all the gadgetry.
I'd like to be able to catch an eddy, drop anchor and make a few casts when I'm rowing, as opposed to just being the slave.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't know about Downriver's anchor system specifically, but you'll catch a lot more fish if you can anchor... particularly if you're the ONLY person rowing.



spf said:


> I'm contemplating getting the anchor system for my Downriver frame.
> They want $600.
> Is it worth it?
> I mostly float the Ark, Gunni, Lower Taylor, CO (Pumphouse-Dotsero), and Grey Reef.
> ...


----------



## spf (May 29, 2004)

...I forgot to mention that I have a 14' self bailer, and I usually have 2 other people, a dog, and "refreshments" loaded. I'm wondering if an anchor will actually hold a boat in anything other than calm water.


----------



## bshock (Jun 15, 2007)

*Anchor*

I fly-fish out of my 14 foot cataraft and my drift boat. If you want to fish by yourself, get an anchor. $600 sounds really expensive for an anchor system. Check with Hyde dift boats and WaterReady frames. My water ready frame for my cat is great for fishing.

Heres the link for HYDE Boat accesories.

Shop @ Hyde

bs


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm not a fisherman but know NRS also has an anchor system, or you could just get a cleat and rig something at home. It can't be THAT complicated to toss a hunk of lead into the water and tie off, can it?


----------



## spf (May 29, 2004)

The problem is the DR frame tubes are a much larger outside diameter than NRS's. 
So, you can't interchange cheaper stuff.
Also, you need to bore out the T fitting inside corners to get them to slide around the 90 degree bends on the frame tubes, then you need to bend the tubes to the right angles to provide a solid platform to pivot the anchor off.
There's a lot of force to displace.
I havent come up w a cost effective way to do it...it really pains me to have to drop that kind of $ on this.




Andy H. said:


> I'm not a fisherman but know NRS also has an anchor system, or you could just get a cleat and rig something at home. It can't be THAT complicated to toss a hunk of lead into the water and tie off, can it?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

spf said:


> The problem is the DR frame tubes are a much larger outside diameter than NRS's.
> So, you can't interchange cheaper stuff.
> Also, you need to bore out the T fitting inside corners to get them to slide around the 90 degree bends on the frame tubes, then you need to bend the tubes to the right angles to provide a solid platform to pivot the anchor off.
> There's a lot of force to displace.
> I havent come up w a cost effective way to do it...it really pains me to have to drop that kind of $ on this.


so what exactly are you getting for $600? that price sounds ridiculous when compared to nrs's $200+ with a anchor! that's a real bummer.

do you already have the stern seat frame to drop off of or not?


----------



## spf (May 29, 2004)

$600 includes the stern seat frame, and the pulley/cleat.
-I paid $500 for the frame itself...a used 4 bay from BOC.




upshitscreek said:


> so what exactly are you getting for $600? that price sounds ridiculous when compared to nrs's $200+ with a anchor! that's a real bummer.
> 
> do you already have the stern seat frame to drop off of or not?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

spf said:


> $600 includes the stern seat frame, and the pulley/cleat.
> -I paid $500 for the frame itself...a used 4 bay from BOC.


gotcha. makes more sense now. nrs will run you $450 or so for a similar set up so sounds about right for DRE frames. they have always run abit higher. very good stuff though.

the stern seats are swanky to use, btw. a great way to pimp your ride and really nice to use when fishing. same with a anchor.


----------



## sbratt (May 10, 2006)

The anchor will only work like on a dory when you are in a eddy. A raft catches too much water surface for an anchor to stop it in a run. It will slow the raft where it would be ok (marginally) on the reef but the Gunnison moves faster and won't be of use except for back eddies. 

My raft has an anchor tied to the raft (fixed 10') and the only thing you pay for with the DRE setup is to have the rope at the rower's feet like on a dory and you can control your slack in the eddy.


----------



## spf (May 29, 2004)

Thanks for the input!
I'm going to splurge on it. 
The pimp factor is a closer for me.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

spf said:


> Thanks for the input!
> I'm going to splurge on it.
> The pimp factor is a closer for me.


sweet! one final tip...order it without the DRE plastic seat and get a NRS one. Same price but a far better design. The nrs ones are stiffer and less mush/flex plus if the screws loose up on the seat you don't have to take the whole seat off to tighten them up again with a screwdriver. you just need a wrench. They also have a latch that works well with the outcast saddle bags that go on the back of the seat for gear and beer. the snap strap on dre one requires you to cut a hole in the saddle bag mesh.

i have both and dislike the dre one enough that at some point I'll probably drop another $50 on a nrs one.

agree with sbratt too. don't use anchors in a stiff current. they are for eddies.


----------

